# Trimmer shootout batt vs fuel, Milwaukee m18 fueled, vs Husqvarna 536lilx, vs 525rx



## CoreyB (Jun 11, 2018)

Well I wanted to see a head to head on these trimmers and found nothing so....
I did one my self pinning the "professional grade" Milwaukee m18 fueled String trimmer against 2 of Husqvarna best offerings. The professional 536lilx and the 525rx .
Enjoy the very long video but I doubt anyone will show the real world uses we put these through.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 22, 2018)

The 536 one I have has a reverse feature but lacks provision for a strap. Not sure why they put skinny line in it, I put 0.105 Stihl yellow sharp edged and am satisfied.

Did you run it hard enough to get the little fan to kick in?


----------



## CoreyB (Jun 23, 2018)

Franny K said:


> The 536 one I have has a reverse feature but lacks provision for a strap. Not sure why they put skinny line in it, I put 0.105 Stihl yellow sharp edged and am satisfied.
> 
> Did you run it hard enough to get the little fan to kick in?


Oh ya multiple times. Even took it directly off when that hot and straight onto the charger. It charged where the Milwaukee had to cool first. The 536 is super smooth and a joy to use.


----------

